# I'm Back, With PICS...(+)mini writeup



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey everyone, Thanks again for all your comments on my other thread! Here are some pics that you asked for...not the best pics but they will do I guess!  
The outgoing car...








The New Baby!!!! 

































































Thanks again guys! This forum has been a great help! Will post some interior pics soon!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking great Mod 

Glad all is good and that the pick up trip went well

Enjoy! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Love the pics!! Lucky thing!! Beautiful car. 8)


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Janitor and Smartartkid! Looking forward to getting some good interior pics...Looks like the light limestone grey is going to be hard to keep clean but I think it looks great with the color so it will be worth it!


----------



## sergecur99 (Oct 22, 2007)

Finally another Sahara


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Your right....not a lot of other Sahara silvers on here...I love it! It unusual in how it changes color depending on light etc


----------



## Soot1e (Jun 13, 2007)

On two occasions now I have been asked why have I changed my TT for a different coloured model. Well I have not changed it but dependent on the weather conditions the car's colour does change. In bright sunlight it has a more silver hue, but as soon as the skies darken it looks takes on a golden appearance.

Have to say Sahara is a rare colour in these parts compared with the multitude of black coupes and roadsters.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats! Looks great, and I do understand why you liked your way back home :wink:


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

ModernTT Glad you got back to Ontario safe and sound. Car looks great. Nice colour - it's good to be different.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Fantastic looking car. Did you place the leaves there for artistic effect? :wink:

What wheels are they?


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a nice looking car.

I wish we had those huge parking spaces in the UK. I'm paranoid that someone is going to dint my doors in the pokey spaces we have here.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Fantastic looking car. Did you place the leaves there for artistic effect? :wink:
> 
> What wheels are they?


They had these rims at Stafford Audi when I popped in a few weeks ago, can't remember what they were called, seem to remember the price was about Â£230 each!?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

The car looks really good and hope you have loads of fun.

I wasn't a fan of Sahara to begin with, but in certain lights it looks really good and dare I say it, I think it suits the states more than the UK.

Enjoy


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Stunning!...


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! I was really happy with the paint color...The first TT I saw in the showroom had this color and it was just different enough to persuade me to go for it! I chose the light grey interior which I think compliments it nicely(I'll post some pics later this afternoon) As for the trip...it was a BLAST  Couldn't have picked a better car to do the journey in!!! They are still pretty rare I guess here and in the 1500 miles did not see one other one!  As for the wheels...they are the 17'' 7-y spoke wheels. They are standard fare on the 3.2's here! I loved the other wheels choices but budget and the roads here in Toronto are useless! If I was still living in Atlanta I would have loved to have gotten the 10 spokes!


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Hail Hail DonaldC, c'mon the Bhoys tonight!!!

[smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

I do like the look of those alloys! Great looking motor.


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

Lovely looking car, sahara isn't a bad colour at all is it, quite nice actually 8)

I think those wheels are better than the standard 17" Trapez wheels we get here in UK too, were they standard over there?

Hope you enjoy many miles of motoring fun


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Bengee...
The wheels are standard on the 3.2's here!

oh and yes...the picture with the leaves, I strategically placed each leaf on the car :lol: YAY...I am so excited I've got my car!  Can't wait for all of you still waiting for yours...look forward to seeing pics too!


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Modern, I see from your pictures that whilst the _old van_ took up two parking spaces the TT now fits in one!!! 

Seriously though, it's been great to hear about your trip and the pictures look great. Thanks for sharing.

Glad it all went so well.


----------



## sergecur99 (Oct 22, 2007)

StuTTer said:


> That's a nice looking car.
> 
> I wish we had those huge parking spaces in the UK. I'm paranoid that someone is going to dint my doors in the pokey spaces we have here.


We still get door dings because so many have big cars and big ass. It's almost unavoidable. Just waiting for my first, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Fantastic looking car. Did you place the leaves there for artistic effect? :wink:
> 
> What wheels are they?


They are the standard issue 17" 14-spoke alloys for the 3.2 V6 in the U.S.

Nice car Mod ! Very very nice car. Not a colour I would choose to have, but being an on-looker - it really is, well, stately looking, absolutely smashing m8. I envy your drive too ! You have trebled my mileage in a third of the time. Nice one. hehe.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Mack...It is so much fun going from the X5 to the TT...feels like a go kart :twisted: around town!!!! The parking space here in Toronto is at a premium too so I am just waiting now for the first ding...luckily I get to park underground in a private deck which should help!

Bobcat...Thanks for the comments as well...Like to think it looks stately  I think the interior sets off the color really nicely...although I think being tidy and a bit OCD will help keep the interior clean...the interior is such a LIGHT color!!!! Did not realize it was that light!


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Looking at the Audi Canada website, it seems that the government has relented and no longer require the "bumperettes" on the front of the TT. I'd hate to be a guy who bought one last year with those awful appendages....

Mod...your car looks great!


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey ST, I hated the bumperettes on the Canadian models...I pass by the local Audi dealer everday and they have a Blue TTR sitting outside and it has the ugly bumpers!  I don't know how they do it but on the Canadian website they show pics of cars without them but in the specification page they list "front bumperettes"...still looks like they have to put them on? :? Feel bad for the Canadians who buy one and then I park next to them and see mine doesn't have one! :roll:


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Well here are some thoughts so far after having the car for a little over a week! Still very excited about the car but some thoughts in general and just my opinions of course...

The good:
*GREAT sounding exhaust note, very meaty sounding!
*Interior is almost that "just right, papa bear mama bear size" I am 5'7 and think the interior was meant for someone my size...lol.
*Fit and finish look superb inside and out, as I had expected with previously driving an A4. Much nicer to the touch than my X5.
*MMI Navigation...works wonders and am truly enjoying the interface, much easier to operate than BMW's system IMO of course.
*Ride quality is much better than I thought it was going to be...had to stick with the standard 17's due to the poor roads here in Toronto.
*Stronic...great transmission, very responsive to driver input
*Suprising space in the hatch...coming from the SUV I knew it was going to be a no comparison situation, but with the seats folded quite suprising the amount of room!
*The stares I get just riding around in it...I know they are still new and quite rare in NAmerica but still makes you feel special when you are driving it around
*Almost everything else about the car! Just PERFECT!

Not bad things...but maybe compromises:
*I have always liked sunroofs...can't get one in the TT but understandably since the roof itself is so small.
* Small gas tank...Will have to refuel more often...was annoying on the drive back from the states but hey, at least after you fill her up the bill isnt triple that of my X5!
*Memory seats...Once you have them it becomes such a nice feature...seems like it wouldn't have been too hard to incorporate this!
* I noticed a little bit of runoff water(after driving in the rain) would get into the cabin when the windows were down or the hatch open...nothing too major and more than likely goes down to design over function which is fine with me with the way the car looks! Wouldn't want to compromise there! 
*The glovebox is smallish...haven't tried to fit the manual in yet...keep mine in the passenger side cubby in the door.
*Cabin storage in general is quite limited...to me this comes with the territory purchasing a small car!
*In the US spec there is no armrest at all! Not a major problem but the little pad on top of the handbrake would have been nice as in UK spec models
*Sound System...Didn't go for Bose but listened to them both and felt that while both are okay....definetly not the best audio systems I have ever heard but good enough.
*Ipod...It works and I was used to the Ipod connector in the X5 which did not show track artist either...would be nice for it show more info tho!

...sounds like most of my concerns were about the car being small...lol...probably down to the big boat I just got rid of....hehehe Good Luck with those still waiting to pick up theirs!!!!


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice Motor ModernTT.

I thought you could not be American as there were open spaces way closer to the entrance of the store! :wink: One of may fav's too.....Best Buy, spent many an hour in their in there drooling over gadgets and HD TV's.

Welcome to the club. 8)


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

MB...lol...Yea I am on a diet so the doctors told me to park far away from where I am going and walk! j/k :lol: yea, love best buy...good fun to look at all the new techno gadgets!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Mod - loving your car matey, but please have a wee word with the size of your sig pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Are you talking about the actual size of the pictures or the file size...still new to the forum....I reduced the size of the pics so they would not take as much room in my sig....they look around the same size as yours? :?


----------



## montyawn7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Perfect! I too love the Sahara Silver. Given the limited choices of color for the US and Canada, Sahara is the best one (IMHO). You picked the exact options my wife and I are going order (except I want Xenon). I'm starting to even like the 17" wheels too. I want our TT to be for personal comfort and touring so I think the 17s may serve that better than 18" turbines. Plus I can use the $800 I save for a second set of rims and winter tires.

I think lighter interior colors are easier to keep clean than "black". Black shows every bit of lint and dust and grain of sand. I'd prefer to have the beige but of course we can't order that color with Sahara Silver. :x Also, now that we are all seeing the trouble with leather seats with Audi, the Alcantaras may be the better choice too.

As an ex Canadian who lived near Toronto, I totaly understand the roads. I don't think many people really understand just how awful some roads are until you drive in southern Ontario.

I think your PICs should go in the "sticky" section of TT pics so we can have that color combo (and wheels) for future reference.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

modernTT said:


> ...sounds like most of my concerns were about the car being small...lol...probably down to the big boat I just got rid of....hehehe Good Luck with those still waiting to pick up theirs!!!!


Good point and the one thing I'm wondering about as I wait for my TT. Must be strange to go from being taller than everyone to being shorter than everyone in terms of sightlines.

As to the size of the fuel tank...last night I refueled the Range Rover....Super unleaded (98 Octane) was 1.41 EUR/litre...that's $1.94 CDN a litre! Nonetheless, I still drive the RRS with the stick on "Silly" (S mode) and will probably do the same with the TT.

I note that in Toronto you are paying about $1.05 per litre for "premium" (about 0.77 EUR) so just about half what I pay in Belgium. I hear it is even worse in the UK.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Monty!!I got the options that I thought would be most practical for me...I do wish I had gone for the xenons but no big bother....I'll spec them on my next one! I like to think I spec'd it for a touring car too...not soo sporty but just right for driving in the city and these poor roads...just wait 'til the snow comes! :? no need for rs4's then...hehehe

SingleTrack...yea, it was a bit different going from sitting high up in the X5 to basically riding the road in the TT but got used to it really quickly! Don't really worry about gas prices that much...have gotten used to the fact that they are not going to go down and that we still have much cheaper gas than everyone in Europe and the UK! I remember when I first started driving in the states about 10 years ago(You can drive at 16) the prices were $0.79/gallon!


----------

